# Finished my smal Wind Generator



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, I finished my small wind generator & got to test it today. It will put out up to 30v & 3.36 amps. So it with my 55 watt solar panel should keep my battery pack charged with an 1100W inverter. My pak is 4-6V batteries wired into 2-12V. Oh & I'm using a Morningstar Sunsaver 6A charge controller.
So I will find out. I may buy a few more of these cheap generators. I'll see how long they last. I don't want to put up a big wind generator because of permits.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Pictures are always welcomed...just sayin'.
And good job...I keep messing around with old IH generators from old tractors that I pick up...light duty issues.

Matt


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll get a picture up as soon as I can. It isn't mounted yet.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Here are two pictures.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks good. 

Matt


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

topofmountain said:


> ... Oh & I'm using a Morningstar Sunsaver 6A charge controller...


Looks good but you'll need to get a dump load style controller for the wind genny. PM motors used as generators like to burn up when being spun while the load is disconnected.

WWW


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm just playing with this one. It was real cheap & I had no experience with wind generators so I wanted to play with something cheap. I found a bunch of videos last night from Missouri Wind & Solar. I learned a lot. I most likely will buy a bigger gen with an AC output The convert close to the batteries to DC. I want a low wind gen. Mikes Windmill Shop that was recommended on this site I believe sells AC output low wind gens.
So this is more an experiment to learn. Yet it can charge. Thanks for the tip on a dump resistor. That is probably a good thing for any wind gen.


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm very impressed. Good for you!


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank. I emailed Mikes about their Mallard LW. I also emailed Missouri Wind & Solar. I want an AC motor. But I want to buy one in the $300-$400 price.


----------

